# Jet Sled



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking for some recommendations on what size Jet Sled to purchase??? I know a few of you guy like to use them at Fish Point. Been scouting around and have a couple of walk in sights that are local thinking the sled maybe the way to go. I see beavertail has a decoy bag fitted to a sled but seems pretty pricey. Any feedback would be appreciated.....Thank you


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

I use my ice fishing jet sled all the time...pull it through woods or fields and can be pulled behind a kayak and floats very good


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I use my ice fishing one as well.
It pulls a couple bags of decoys easily and I float it when I'm setting up.
Does a nice job for dragging a deer as well.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

If your only using it over water the bigger the better IMO. Allows you to get a lot more gear out without swamping the sled. They fill up quick with decoys, marsh seat gun, gear bag, mojos or other motion decoys, thermos,. Invisiman blind etc...I'd recommend a 50-60" sled. Now if you plan to use it a lot pulling over land you may consider a smaller sled as the added surface area of the large sleds really kicks your butt dragging around. Beaver tail and Otter make nice quality sleds but you're going to pay for them. Jet sleds are more economical but lack the durability of the others if pulling on land any amount.


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

Buy the extra large, franks has them for 89.99 my 9 month old lab likes to ride in it, with 2 doz decoys,gun,dog stand blind bag,


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I think I have the medium sized one. Cost $70, go to dunhams and sign up for their rewards program. You save 20% off a purchase. At least that's how I got mine. I love mine, use it for ice fishing and duck hunting. Awesome when hunting in standing water. Pair it with a big game cart and you are good to go. I put mine the cart, load down with gear and ratchet strap it down. When I get to the water ditch the cart and float everything behind me. 

Like mentioned before the bigger you go the more stable it is and will hold more gear.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I use a medium sized Otter that I originally used for ice fishing. Strap everything down with a bungee. I also throw it in a yard cart with tires if I am pulling it on a dike. I hide the cart in the grass and pull my sled into the flooded corn. It works great. Great for a walk in hunt!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

We have, I believe, a large and a junior size (jetsled brand). I don't hunt solo very often so both are usually brought along. The junior can hold 1gun, 1seat, 6 decoys, and my blind bag. The large holds all the other stuff (more decoys, other guns, gun stands, seats, etc..). The junior fits nicely inside the large and we hide those behind us inbetween the corn strips.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> If your only using it over water the bigger the better IMO. Allows you to get a lot more gear out without swamping the sled. They fill up quick with decoys, marsh seat gun, gear bag, mojos or other motion decoys, thermos,. Invisiman blind etc...I'd recommend a 50-60" sled. Now if you plan to use it a lot pulling over land you may consider a smaller sled as the added surface area of the large sleds really kicks your butt dragging around. Beaver tail and Otter make nice quality sleds but you're going to pay for them. Jet sleds are more economical but lack the durability of the others if pulling on land any amount.


Yeah my jet sled started to leak, but it took a good number of years. Don't laugh used flex seal and it worked


----------



## Buckshot556 (Aug 10, 2016)

I got the biggest otter that would fit in my jeep....small. 

Use it for both icefishing and duck hunting. Never floated it but it helps haul in gear when I solo hunt and gives the dog a dry spot to lay in the marsh.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah my jet sled started to leak, but it took a good number of years. Don't laugh used flex seal and it worked


That reminds me I need to get a runner kit here soon! Keep forgetting about it. It helps save the bottom. Good to know flex seal works too! I guess if you can cut a boat in half and patch it together with that stuff it'll work on a jet sled. Lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Duck-Hunter said:


> That reminds me I need to get a runner kit here soon! Keep forgetting about it. It helps save the bottom. Good to know flex seal works too! I guess if you can cut a boat in half and patch it together with that stuff it'll work on a jet sled. Lol


Lol tried goop first. It did work though as corny as commercials are


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Any one ever towed a large behind a boat?
I was thinking about a largenor extra large to toe extra decoys behind my 12 foot duck boat with a 5 hp


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

walter sniper said:


> Any one ever towed a large behind a boat?
> I was thinking about a largenor extra large to toe extra decoys behind my 12 foot duck boat with a 5 hp


I have towed mine xl behind my boat, works good just keep the tow rope short cause they track back and forth and in the motor ditches at the managed areas are not that wide


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

walter sniper said:


> Any one ever towed a large behind a boat?
> I was thinking about a largenor extra large to toe extra decoys behind my 12 foot duck boat with a 5 hp


I have. I just kept the lead short. It was in the managed area with no waves to contend with


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

I have the smaller one and love it except when you have to drag it over dirt, then it's a PITA, but the thing glides over snow and can handle being towed in the water. Well worth the money IMO......


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I use my Jet Sled SUV for the marsh. Short and wide and I tow it behind my canoe with a 4hp. Holds two, one dozen decoy slot bags. It's made to fit in the back of Trailblazer's, Explorer's, etc. I then sink it to stand in for a solid base. Works great.

Ken


----------



## squawk7500 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got this one at Bass Pro - and it's served me well at Fish Point and other places where I'm dragging gear with me. I got the 54" one for $36, but they have a size larger (66" @ $72) and smaller (43" @ $23).

I've carried 2 bags of dekes, swamp seats, and gun stands floating out at Fish Point without a problem. Thick and durable.

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/shappell-jet-sleds


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Adam and Cobb are right. Get the biggest one at Franks and you will still see it is filled up too quickly with your gear. Love mine


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

That one at franks is a shapell and cabelas Has them as well


----------

